# hot process lard soap recipe and/or tips?



## Craftyshepherdess

It's been years since I made any lard soap, and have been dabbling with hot-processing small batches of veg based soap, am looking for a good recipe for a large batch (around 4#) of lard/coconut (and maybe shortening?) in order to use ingredient I have on hand and any tips on adapting recipes for hot process in a crockpot. 

One site I looked at suggested increasing the amt of water to improve consistancy/pourability at the end of the cook, is there a rule of thumb for how much/what % to add? I was going to try an extra ounce of water to a recipe that called for 12 ounces of water, does that sound about right?

Thanks in advance for your replies, you guys are great!


----------



## Trisha in WA

I would think hot processing lard soap would result in a meaty smelling soap...just a guess as I only do cold process.
Trisha


----------



## foxpawz

While we're on the subject of lard. I have leftover lard from way back and it is rancid. Would that show up in the finished product or would I be wasting my time and the other ingredients?


----------



## Wendy

I only do hot process & I only use lard & coconut oil in it. People LOVE it!
Mine calls for 
3 pounds of lard
1 pound of coconut oil
24 oz. goat milk
8.5 oz. lye

I add about 2 oz. of fragrance oil to a batch.


----------



## Trisha in WA

Wendy,
Thanks for clearing that up! I just figured you would be able to smell the lard. I am glad to know you don't! 
Why do you do the hot process? Does the bar "cure" sooner? I have never done a hot process before.
Thanks,
Trisha


----------



## halfpint

foxpawz said:


> While we're on the subject of lard. I have leftover lard from way back and it is rancid. Would that show up in the finished product or would I be wasting my time and the other ingredients?


I didn't see that anyone had answered this, but I suspect that using rancid oil or lard would give you rancid soap. I wouldn't recommend it. 

Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Trisha,
No, the soap doesn't 'cure' sooner. If your CP soap goes through a thorough gel, it is ready to use as soon as it cools and comes out of the mold.

The 4-6 week 'cure' is to allow the excess moisture to evaporate, giving you a harder bar that won't disappear in use.

My HP soaps take longer to harden up compared to my CP soaps because I use less liquid in the CP soaps.

Foxpawz,
I've used lard that was just 'turning' in soap and the smell did not come through. If the oil is definitely rancid, I wouldn't use it


----------



## Trisha in WA

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Trisha,
> No, the soap doesn't 'cure' sooner. If your CP soap goes through a thorough gel, it is ready to use as soon as it cools and comes out of the mold.
> 
> The 4-6 week 'cure' is to allow the excess moisture to evaporate, giving you a harder bar that won't disappear in use.
> 
> My HP soaps take longer to harden up compared to my CP soaps because I use less liquid in the CP soaps.


OK So can someone explain to me the benefits to HP vs CP then?
Thanks,
Trisha


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Since you're adding your EO/FO, additives, et al after saponification takes place, you don't have to worry about the lye 'eating' the benefits.

Also, you can use less EO/FO PPO, again because of no lye


----------



## Trisha in WA

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Since you're adding your EO/FO, additives, et al after saponification takes place, you don't have to worry about the lye 'eating' the benefits.
> 
> Also, you can use less EO/FO PPO, again because of no lye


OH! That makes sense! Thanks so much!
Trisha


----------

